# Orpington??



## tiras25 (Nov 11, 2012)

I received three eggs as Orpington. Two came out as grey and one like this. Is this an Orpington breed? It's about month or two old.









Orpington?

The other two like these.









Also Orpington?


----------



## EEx3 (Sep 1, 2012)

The one one the bottom looks to be a partridge or blue Orpington and I'm not quite sure about the other chicken


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Just wanted to add, I love the coloring on the first chick. You got black white and buff all in one. Nice!


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

The second could be a Lavender Orpington. No idea about the first but she sure is pretty. Have you tried contacting the seller?


----------



## tiras25 (Nov 11, 2012)

Could be a jubilee Orpington? I found this adult hen photo and could be it.









Jubilee Orpington?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like it to me tiras25. Guess we will know for sure as she grows up.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i once had an all black chick
it's dad was a buff orpington ,moma was unknown
it ended up being mostly buff colored with some black
so you really can't say till he/she gets older

please keep us posted
piglett


----------

